# 20inch blue moon 18 led aquarium waterproof light bar



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/20INCH-BLUE-...615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item45fb21d027

will this grow corals for my nano tank


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

In short... No chance in hell.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Chromey said:


> In short... No chance in hell.


so im better off investing in a 96w t5?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

yes without a doubt... Or Envest in LED... The proper kind


----------

